# OJ’s beauty Lotion



## DallasAlice (Nov 23, 2018)

Hello! New member here! I come to ask if anyone has came across OJ’S beauty lotion(early 1900’s to late 70-early 80’s)? I married into the family that invented it and sold it until it was sold to goody’s in the 80’s. I wish to start our family’s collection and I am looking for any leads! Have you heard of them, come across in your digging? Please let me know! Thank you!!!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 23, 2018)

I know I've never heard of it.  Do you know if they had embossed bottles?  If they were only labeled it'll be tougher tracking them down, though a quick search online brings up plenty of mid-century examples so they definitely aren't too rare from that era.


----------



## DallasAlice (Nov 23, 2018)

CanadianBottles said:


> I know I've never heard of it.  Do you know if they had embossed bottles?  If they were only labeled it'll be tougher tracking them down, though a quick search online brings up plenty of mid-century examples so they definitely aren't too rare from that era.



Hi! I have know they were embossed early on, and then in the 1920’s labeled. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T-Lynn (Mar 1, 2019)

Dear Alice, 

Congrats on marrying into a family who made really a really great beauty product!  I started using OJ's when I was a teenager and continued to buy it until they didn't produce it anymore. If I remember correctly, I used to buy it at the old K&B drugstores and Schwegmann's supermarkets. I remember that it had a really nice, mild and not overly medicinal smell as compared to some other astringent products.  I still have an old bottle and box of the product (probably circa late 70's or early 80's).


----------

